# Web plugin's



## wblink (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi,

I said it before: I am a slow learner AND not a professional photographer: pleasure for me.

I am now feeling the nice things of web-publishing. Didn't get very far, just downloaded the FLICKR plugin and started using it.

I think there must be more to it than that. When I see some examples of TTG, well, my mouth gets wet.

Where can I find some basic introduction to the various plugins, how they work and what I can do with them?

Or is it an easier way to use my providers private website-room to try them out?

Sorry, I haven't the faintest idea where to start, this is all new to me.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 27, 2008)

What sort of thing are you looking for Willem?

There's a split - there are export plugins that export to online galleries (SmugMug, Flikr, Zenfolio etc) and then there are web galleries that you can create in Lightroom and upload to your own webspace.  Which have you got in mind?


----------



## RipIt (Jun 28, 2008)

I would use the private website room to try out the Lightroom standards and the TTG galleries for LR.
Your provider should be able to give you the details on how to get your gallerues online. Then you can share them.

But at the same time I would use the Flickr plugin to upload individual images.

I would start here for directions and samples of the TTG galleries. Pick one, play with it and customize it, even if you only ever view it on your desktop (Export as opposed to Publish) until you are comfortable with the setting you are choosing and their effects.

As I tell my mother, just click it! whats the worst that could happen?


----------



## wblink (Jun 28, 2008)

Victoria Bampton said:


> What sort of thing are you looking for Willem?
> 
> There's a split - there are export plugins that export to online galleries (SmugMug, Flikr, Zenfolio etc) and then there are web galleries that you can create in Lightroom and upload to your own webspace. Which have you got in mind?


 
Grin, I DID write a very long answer, but when I wanted to upload the site was done. You're lucky I guess.

In the mean time I have tried the sites you mention (Wow, SmugMug and ZenFolio look good ... too good for me as amateur, they are really ment for professionals that want to sell their work), so I got a "pro" account on Flickr: unlimited transfer and webspace for $25 a year, without any fancy things. Will try what I can do on that (Yahoo -> MS?)site.

See my answer to the nxt msg for more details.

Thanks,


----------



## wblink (Jun 28, 2008)

RipIt said:


> I would use the private website room to try out the Lightroom standards and the TTG galleries for LR.
> Your provider should be able to give you the details on how to get your gallerues online. Then you can share them.
> 
> But at the same time I would use the Flickr plugin to upload individual images.
> ...


 
Sorry for the long quote, didn't know WHAT to leave out.

My provider offers webspace up to 2'' Mb only, that is not sufficient by any means, so I had to look for other sources.
External webspace is expensive and since it is just a hobby for me I thought I might take a chance with Flickr "pro" (unlimited transfer and space for $25 a year).

No fancy galery like SmugMug, ZenFolio, or TTG, I will have to settle with that. First goal was to make things visible for family/friends and that is working now. Next step next time, but I want to thank you for your advice: I DID play with TTg and it looks fabulous, but I haven't any space to put it on ... Yet?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 28, 2008)

If you do want private webspace Willem, try WestHost http://www.westhost.com/personal-hosting-compare.html  They often have good deals on.


----------



## wblink (Jun 29, 2008)

Victoria Bampton said:


> If you do want private webspace Willem, try WestHost http://www.westhost.com/personal-hosting-compare.html They often have good deals on.


 
Thank you. Looks good.

i ave already "bought" a Flickr Pro and see what I can do woth is. So far it seems to me the most inexpensive solution.

Anny more Flickr-users here? Do you have tips, tricks?


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jun 30, 2008)

Willem, I'm happy with Flickr Pro for sharing with family/friends, etc.

Beyond Jeffrey's export plugin, I can't say that I have any tips or tricks to add. 

I do try to be careful with not exporting keywords with people's names in them, particularly with young people.


----------



## theturninggate (Jun 30, 2008)

Willem,

I use SiteGround for hosting and love them. They're inexpensive, with excellent support and features. They've also got a great referral program where you can extend your hosting three months for free anytime someone signs up from your referral address. I can also vouch that SiteGround is fully compatible with every feature in every TTG gallery.

I also use Flickr for sharing photos, though I don't think it's particularly useful for professional purposes. This is me.


----------

